# pike on the fly



## mohicanfly (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm relatively new to the fly scene and I wondered if anyone could help me with how to properly rig for pike and if anyone had any tips they'd like to share.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

mohicanfly said:


> I'm relatively new to the fly scene and I wondered if anyone could help me with how to properly rig for pike and if anyone had any tips they'd like to share.


I've never done it, but would love to. I recently saw this video on YouTube that was awesome!


----------



## mohicanfly (Mar 26, 2014)

It's always looked awesome and I have some killer pike spots if I can just get one on the line and keep it there.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I would recommend the book Muskie on the Fly by Robert Tomes. A guy by the name of Jarred Renner out of WV ties some great stuff and I'm sure he'd help you get started. He's very willing to share info. Pm me if you can't find him on the web and I'll send you his info. I use an 8wt reddington value setup, but I haven't used it too much due to not being able to get out much the last couple years. This year my excuse will be the walleye contests, lol.


----------



## mohicanfly (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the help


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't worry about tying some hard fly .... just hook up last night's rotisserie chicken or duck .... there is some cussing

[ame="http://youtu.be/MhSqtbu_24M"]http://youtu.be/MhSqtbu_24M[/ame]


----------



## mohicanfly (Mar 26, 2014)

A fish on the line is a fish on the line regardless of how it gets there


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm far from an expert, but have successfully utilized the long rod to catch them on my trips to the Boundary Waters....I use a 9' 8t loaded with a floating wf line...I usually have an intermediate line on a spare spool as well, but use the floating for 90% of my fishing up there. There are all kinds of opinions on leaders. The latest/greatest are the single strand titanium leaders used by the salt guys...they don't kink and are thinner than the steel leaders...they also don't kink and you can tie knots with them....they are expensive....I think most guys just use standard leaders with either a 50# braid bite tippet or a 20-25# Mason hard mono bite tippet (my usual choice). you can also buy coated steel fly leaders that you can tie or crimp..I think "Tiger" line is one of the better known brands. As far as flies, you don't want to spend a lot of time tying them because they will be desroyed rather quickly......"Zonkers" or double bunnies are good patterns, easy to tie and very durable...on the flip side, they soak up water and wear you out casting them. Most "natural" materials aren't too durable when it comes to Pike. In the last couple of years i have gotten away from feather wings and bucktail and utilize synthetics like "Congo hair" which shed water well and after each fish you can generally comb it out and keep fishing. Another pattern utilising synthetics is a Murdich minnow..see below link:
www.flyfishohio.com/Murdich_Minnow.htm
It has good bulk, is easy to cast, moves water well, and is very durable.
For topwater, i still use spun/stacked deer hair bugs because i enjoy making them, I just don't put a lot of time in to them...only one or two colors and nothing fancy (If i tied them as well as "The Cream", I wouldn't use them on the Pike...I would put them in an art gallery). for more durability, you can use foam/cork poppers on the surface. If you have a large arbor reel, great...if not, no big deal because Pike typically don't make those long drag smoking runs. Hope this helps!

Mike


----------



## mohicanfly (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks, that oughta be enough to get me a nice pike on the line if I play my cards right.


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

Mohicanfly:

In Minnesota the most effective favorite pattern I used white Dahlberg Divers. I haven't been pike fishing in Ohio yet, I've chased muskies on a couple reservoirs. I need to explore more. As for leaders Hayward Fly company has a great tutorial for building them with maxima on you tube.

JPH


----------



## mohicanfly (Mar 26, 2014)

Is it much more difficult to fish spring pike than fall pike on a fly rod?


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

If you can find the place to do it fly fishin for pike and muskie is a blast


----------

